# UK teacher moving to HK



## finchy (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi All

I am moving to HK in October this year as my boyfriend has secured a job with his company there. I am a teacher in a London primary school and am looking to find out about teaching in HK. I have a PGCE in Early Years and KS1 and have 3 years experience.

Any information would be really helpful and I would really appreciate it but specifically around

- How to find job vacancies in HK
- What to look out for when looking for jobs
- What I can expect to earn and what benefits are provided
- How teaching in HK might differ to the UK

Thanks for your help


----------



## Derekdkon (Jun 22, 2013)

You should find the international school in hk .For instance(HLYIS,KCIS)
I guess there are not have a big difference between UK & HK


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

This mght be a good place to start looking

Working with us | English Schools Foundation


----------

